# 1 DAYS! Holly's due very soon!



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Holly's due in 9 days! She's getting very puffy in her cha-cha, and her udder is getting bigger everyday! Last night I had a dream that she kidded with twins, a boy and a girl. The boy was white with blue eyes and the girl was the color of Holly but with no spots and blue eyes. Imagine how disappointed I was when I woke up to realize it was only a dream!  I'm so so so excited, I can't wait to give her the birthing clip.










Isn't she the most beautiful pregnant lady you ever saw?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so excited Sara - I just can't wait!!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she kids for you soon! Is she a FF?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hehe what a cute pic! Hope you get what you dreamed for!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hornless - if I remember right - she is a first freshner. 

She is bred to a beautiful blue eyed buck - I am on the wait list for one of the babies, and sara has bought my little kinder goat from me. So I am just as anxious as she is - it is killing me because she is a couple hours from me and I am on pins and needles over here waiting!!! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very beautiful miss Sara. It seems like the closer you get the farther away it is! lol

but 9 days will soon be 8 tomorrow.

Allison - now this is fun two people really excited about the same goat - such a wonderful thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this 9 days making her due on 150? If you count her "due" on 145 thats ONLY 4 days to go! I would start watching her then...My Tilly as a FF decided to surprise me on day 144! And Bink was on 147....Yup, she's gonna give you twins and I'm sure beatiful ones at that!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lets hope for twin doelings - although I wanted a buck from her first - I now have Joe - But I will be happy with either!!!

Come on Holly!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

9 days from 145. I doubt she'll wait till 150 her pooch is already a lot more red. I can't tell if it's goo or just sensitive.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!!! I am so happy for you and Holly! I know how excited you must be!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, I am sure you are bouncing off the walls! YAY! Go Holly!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY!! More bouncing babies!

Poor, poor Katherine....all these people having goat babies and she has to try and get her "baby fix" with pics until she can have some of her own! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know how you feel Katherine!!! I want babies too! Anyways.... Sara I bet you are through the roof with excitement!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL I know Jacque . I am pretty sure I am going to go over and steal one of my neighbor's babies to bottle raise.. . I am going NUTS! Hehe.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep Chelsey! Except, you are probably going to have babies before me . Lucky!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I keep having dreams of the babies Holly has. LOL! It's driving me nuts!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the excitement will do that to you!

Katherine I have to wait till May - so I know the feeling


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Geez!! We'll just be getting done with kidding season and Stacey will just be starting up!!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so you all will be all the more able to share the excitement with me


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't start till early July!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Guess what? Some of our does are getting bred tomorrow :roll:. Yep.. I am going to have several very, very late babies...


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Actually, let me rephrase that.. my parent's does are getting bred tomorrow. All mine are due for late March/early April.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so excited, do you guys think I could give her the haircut a little early? She's scheduled for Wednesday but I have a free day on Monday so could I do her then?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Go for it Sara! A few days won't matter as much as a few weeks would!
I need to get Bootsie done in a week and then Tilly and Angel as they are due within days of each other! LOL...Holly might just enjoy having it done sooner than later!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck!!!!! I hope she behaves for you!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks very nice Sara! Good luck with babies and hopefully girls for you!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I'll take pictures tommorow after I clip her.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

So what did the babies you dreamed about look like?

I had a dream that my doe kidded, she had twins, both gold and white bucklings. One was mostly white with a gold head and blue eyes, the other was more 50/50 and had brown eyes. And in the dream I was so disappointed that they were bucks. I'm actually dying for a doe that looks just like Jade (the mom, she's black with some white), but throw in some blue eyes. We'll see, and I will be disappointed if they are bucks, I've never been disappointed before as long as I get healthy kids, but this time I REALLY want a doe.

Funny thing about dreaming. My very first bred doe was a white mix (possibly kiko), who came from an all white herd and was bred to a cream colored LaMancha, who's parents were one white and one cream. So I expected to get white kid(s), shortly before she kidded I dreamed she had quads and all were gold and white! The colors were so vivid in the dream! And guess what color my first kid was? Yep, gold and white!

So if my dreams tell me anything, I should expect these babies to be gold and white.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Clipping wouldn't hurt.Oh and npw yall' got me dreaming of babies and I've got forever to wait.LOL


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Go Holly! I would say she could probably go anytime. My friend who has nigis has does kid early all the time. Last year she had a doe that kidded one day one fourty and her babies were just fine.
beth


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

New Photos From Today; 7 Days till due


























How does her udder look so far?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Sara, she's looking really good! Nice job on the trim too! Alot can happen in 7 days but I'm thinking she's gonna make you wait til she hits 147. Just because you made her udder cold! LOL


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

NOOOO! Please don't say that! lol. I would be so sad.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

It is looking very nice! Still early to tell how it is going to turn out though when she is a few weeks fresh. She is looking super close! Her vulva is quite swollen, and that udder is REALLY coming along.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I can tell she's going to have a pretty good medial.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep looks like it! And correct teat placement. But the attachments are really too early to tell, IMO.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

This is her Grand dam's udder:









I think it's pretty much what Holly's looks like right now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Only thing that I can tell now is that the medial is looking VERY good. Teats are in the right place, but until she is totally full you won't know for sure. Binks was looking really good too but now I'm told that her teats face forward too much, she does have a pocket in front where the glandular tissue starts and hopefully the teat size improves with time. Holly is definately off to a great start!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

She looks great!! I hope you get some babies soon! Its so exciting!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cute little udder!  She's coming along nicely


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's looking great and you'll have babies in no time at all!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

come on Holly - Al needs a new baby to add to my herd - LOL!

Sara - I know that you are getting soooooo extremely excited! Good Luck - you will do great!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder is looking good! hoping for BE doelings!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She was quite insulted when I started trimming her "privates" She's a very dignified little goatie.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, her udder looks so cute! Great clipping job too. I hope she gives you some DOES!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

So I checked her ligs today, and they're MUSHY! Should I keep a closer eye on her?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say yes, keep a close eye on her. Has her udder changed? Are you living on the same property she is at?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

NO I'm 20 minutes away from her, but this weekend I can stay up there. If need be and you guys think I should, I can go up there tommorow.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know, it's a hard call. Some doe's ligaments get mushy a few days before they kid and some go an hour or two before they kid. I would be watching her udder to change. Most likely she won't kid this early, but you NEVER know!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I;m worried about


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are only at day 140 I wouldn't get to excited and start watching her every hour.

Once her ligaments GO then yah watch her.

this weekend I would stay with her though.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah that's my plan.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara. Please correct me if I am wrong, but didn't you move to another place to be closer to your goats? I am trying to remember, (wow that hurts sometimes). I thought you were moving to the property with you goats. 
I have a doe that her legs have been mushy for a week and a half. I do not really remember hers ever totally going away last year.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I had but then, we got about 2 feet of snow and my parents didn't want me to get snowed in so I've been driving up everyday,


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well praying for doelings!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Sara.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No problem,Sara.LOL I'm lucky and barely have to go any where to see them kid.(It's still a pain when it snows.)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I ordered a barn cam so I can "spy" on my does when the get close haha! I hope everything goes uneventfully!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Chels. I'm going up Friday night to stay up there till Wednesday. She's due on Monday, hopefully she'll go then.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Take lots of pics! I can't wait to see her BABIES!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

good luck Sara!!!!1


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope you get babies soon!!! Can't wait to hear about them!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, check on her tonight, she's being friendly, which is odd. And her ligs are still mushy and her tailhead is a bit sunken.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck Sara. We are all pulling for the two of you to have a very easy uneventful kidding.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

getting much closer! being friendly is a good sign, my does always get more affectionate right before they kid.
beth


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah she let me scratch her shoulders, which she barely ever does. And she let me check her ligs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah that is a good sign she is getting somewhere.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry that I haven't been keeping up! 

C'mon Holly! You can do it!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, guys I'll give you news on Monday or Tuesday. Wish me luck, and pray for healthy babies


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh we will!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering if you had babies. I will be thinking about you. I am waiting also.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll be right here waiting.Good luck Sara and Holly.Praying for doeling(s).


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I'm back for the night, to go to the doctor tommorow. I've been terribly dizzy and can't figure out why.

Udder got a bit, bigger and ligaments are almost gone, I'm thinking tommorow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara I hope it isn't anything serious. Glad you are getting yourself checked out.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you can figure it out. Are you using a space heater when you are staying where Holly is? I know that can make me dizzy sometimes. 

hopefully she'll wait for you


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be back up tommorow morning hopefully, she'll wait till I'm there to help


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well sorry your not feeling well.Hopeing that Holly waits.*Sara*


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh I hope you are OK Sara! C'mon Holly girl.. be good. I can't wait! I am so excited for you .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just checkin gin on you and Holly Sara! Been real busy here - but I am so excited! Let me know!!!! I will pm you my phone number so you can call me!!!

Talk to you soon
Allison


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara, hope all goes well and you feel better soon. Those girls seem to go when we don't want them to! I had some dizziness not long ago as well as just feeling yucky, it was a sinus infection that I let go and turned to an inner ear infection, so please get checked out as soon as you can!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just checking in on you and Holly. Please let me know how you are feeling.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aaaahh! Sara, if you have access to a computer... PLEASE PLEASE let us know how she is doing. We are going crazy with anticipation.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara, 

I am starting to get really worried about you and Holly - please give us a sign that you are ok!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Allison, do you have her phone number?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Any news Sara??? Hope everythings going ok and you're feeling better.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

no i don't have it - but I am starting to get really worried


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Any news? I"m worried for Sara and Holly.I hope Sara's dr. visit went o.k. and I hope Holly kidded without any complications.(If she even kidded)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just tried looking up saras herd name thinking i could find a last name in the ADGA directory, well i found the herd name in the herdname database part but when i went to find the name next to it it didn;t have the herd name in that part of the book. Which means she probably didn;t pay her dues before the whatever print date was. ARG so frustrating. Im sure everyting is fine. at least i hope everything is...look foreward to seeing bouncing bundles of joy.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really worried about her also.

I wish that someone had her phone number.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone have an AGS - cause I know that Holly is AGS registed. I wonder if the breeder would call her - I will contact Jean


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

No Saras inthe juniro member section in washington either.
I don't even know a last name here.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

k - I got Sara's phone number - I am calling her now


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I got an answering machine so I left a message - the breeder is actually worried about her now also.

I will let you know if I hear back from her. The breeder said that she has emailed her and hasn't heard back from her and that that is not normal for Sara either.

Hope everything is ok

Allison


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

All I know is Sara can not access interenet from where Holly is kept, she might not be on till later tonight. Hopefully everything went ok......


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well,hopefully everything is well.Right now we have to hope for the best and not assume the worst.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

guys settle down! she will sign in when she can. Its going to be ok.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Holly is taking her time, and the fact that she is a FF is to be considered! I think Sara is just afraid to leave her side because as soon as she does that little doe will drop those babies.


----------

